# Tranparency Winamp



## fungo (21. September 2002)

Wie bekomme ich die Winamp Fenster durchsichtig?


----------



## BubiBohnensack (22. September 2002)

Hatte Klon sowas nicht mal programmiert? Ich glaube in Delphi.
Es war jedenfalls eine hohe Person hier auf dem Board, die in der Sig hat: "My Desktop".
Musst mal schauen.


----------



## sam (22. September 2002)

mit normalen boardmitteln


----------



## BubiBohnensack (22. September 2002)

.::lol::.


----------



## fungo (22. September 2002)

also, wenn ich mit der rechten maustaste auf ein fenster klicke hab ich aber nen anderes menu.

Hab auch version 3.0


----------



## BubiBohnensack (22. September 2002)

Please use the left one...


----------



## sam (22. September 2002)

jepp, linke maustaste auf den button ganz links oben...


----------

